# Mathe Textaufgabe



## Grüner Schami (7. Juni 2009)

Hi hab ein kleines Problem mit einer Textaufabe, wäre nett wenn mir wer schnell hilft mit dem Rechenweg

Für eine Theaterveranstaltung wurden Eintriskarten für Erwachsene zu 1,50 Euro und für Kinder zu 0,80 Euro verkauft.
Insgesamt 238 Karten im Wert von 304,50 Euro. Wie viele Erwachsene bzw. Schüler besuchten die Veranstaltung?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Nunja, zuerst brauchen wir mal die Formel^^

Ich hab bis jezz 

= 238


----------



## Dolgrim (7. Juni 2009)

Die Formel war glaub ich:

x*1,5+y*0,8=304,5

Jetzt müssen wir zu einer Variablen umstellen und die andere rauskriegen. Mir fällt grade nur nicht ein wie ...


----------



## EXclaw (7. Juni 2009)

Das geht ganz einfach mit einem Gleichungssystem (;

Du könntest beide Gleichungen nach y auflösen und das Gleichsetzungsverfahren nutzen (;

Mal schnell ausgerechnet:

Ab hier abschreiben:

x=Eintrittskarte für Erwachsene 
y=Eintrittskarte für Kinder

x+y=238
1,5x+0,8y=304,50

y=238-x
y=380,625-1,875x

380,625-1,875x=238-x
y=238-x

0,875x=-142,625
y=238-x

x=163
y=238-163

x=163
y=75

L={(163|75)}

Es wurden 163 Tickets an Erwachsene und 75 Tickets an Kinder verkauft.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Die Formel war glaub ich:
> 
> x*1,5+y*0,8=304,5
> 
> Jetzt müssen wir zu einer Variablen umstellen und die andere rauskriegen. Mir fällt grade nur nicht ein wie ...



und dann noch:

x+y=238

Dann kann man einfach eine Variable auf eine Seite schaffen und in die andere einsetzen:

x=238-y

(238-y)*1,5+y*0,8=304,5

357-1,5y+0,8y=304,5

0,7y = 52,5

y = 75

=> x =163


----------



## EXclaw (7. Juni 2009)

@LoLTroll

So geht's auch, aber meine Lösung ist "abschreibtauglicher" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (7. Juni 2009)

Genau diese Formel meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit den Formeln(besonders mit dem Gleichsetzungsverfahren) hab ich nie richtig hinbekommen ^^


----------



## Grüner Schami (7. Juni 2009)

Danke hat mir geholfen gn8 euch


----------



## Ol@f (8. Juni 2009)

Also, wenn hier schon solche Hausaufgabenthreads da sind, dann solltet ihr dem TE die Chance lassen, die Aufgabe noch selber zu lösen bzw. ihm nur kleine Tipps geben.

Dadurch kann sich der TE viel intensiver mit dem Thema befassen und es bringt ihm nachhaltig auch mehr.

Dann denkt  sich der TE zum Beispiel bei ähnlich Aufgaben: " Ah, hab doch mal so eine ähnliche Aufgabe gelöst, müsste hier doch in etwa analog funktionieren."

Hier wären halt Tipps wie " Was sind die Unbekannten/Variablen?" oder " Versuch es mal mit linearen Gleichungssystemen" im Endeffekt sicher hilfreicher gewesen, als einfach der Rechenweg, da man sich dadurch hin und wieder Fragen (im nachhinein banale)  stellt, die aber für ein gutes Verständnis sorgen.


ein kleines Postulat meinerseits.


----------



## Benrok (8. Juni 2009)

Gut, dass ich mein Abi hab und nie, nie wieder Mathe machen muss !


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Jaa wir wissen das Resultat der Gleichung man muss nicht noch seinen Postcounter hochpushen durch Posts wie
"boah war das jetzt schwer"
wo sind wir?

vote 4 close


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

man das hätt ich nicht gekonnt, cool das es so leute hier gibt die das können


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> man das hätt ich nicht gekonnt, cool das es so leute hier gibt die das können



Höre ich da ein klein wenig Sarkasmus raus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (8. Juni 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Es wurden 163 Tickets an Erwachsene und 75 Tickets an Kinder verkauft.


Oder es wurden 203Tickets an Erwachsene verkauft weil es eine nachtvorstellung,
ohne Jugenfreigabe wahr  O.o


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

-.-


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Sora änder bitte deinen Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (8. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:
			
		

> man muss nicht noch seinen Postcounter hochpushen





			
				Banload schrieb:
			
		

> Sora änder bitte deinen Avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja...

EDIT:


			
				Banload schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hans
> 
> /close



Und das muntere Postcounterpushen geht weiter... Gratulation zu dieser Selbst-Disqualifikation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Protip: Du bist kein Mod und kannst ergo keine Topics closen.


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ja...


Hallo Hans

/close


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Was habt ihr gegen mein Avatar ;(


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen mein Avatar ;(


Ders doof


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Ne, ist er nicht!


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Protip: Du bist kein Mod und kannst ergo keine Topics closen.


Er muss aber für sein Berufsziel arbeiten, sonst wird er nie ein Mod werden.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juni 2009)

du solltest solche aufgaben lieber selbst lösen und nicht andere nach einer Lösung fragen geschweige denn abschreiben.
Schau dir die Aufgabe an und schreib alles auf, was du probierst - dabei ist es egal, ob was richtiges oder falsches rauskommst.

Geh am nächsten Tag, oder wann auch imemr die HA-Kontrolle ist VOR dem Unterricht zum Lehrer und sag ihm, du hast es versucht, kommst aber nicht drauf und zeigst ihm/ihr deine Aufzeichnungen.
Er wird dir erklären wie das geht. Entweder gleich, oder am Ende der Stunde, oder er holt dich vor zur Tafel. ^^

So hab ich es immer gemacht, wenn ich was nicht kapierte, mir war's auch scheiß egal, wenn mich andere auslachten.
Spätestens im Test, wenn die Aufgabe drinne war und die anderen mich nach der Lösung fragten hatte ich die Oberhand.
Und was ist nun besser? Für ein paar Minuten der Depp zu sein oder sein ganzes Leben lang gekennzeichnet zu sein, weil man schlicht zu bequem war und folglich nichts erreicht, da nur noch Noten bei Bewerbungen zählen und nicht die Person selbst. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)

Ich hab Mathe bis jetzt meist mit 1 abgeschlossen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *leicht angeb* xD
leider werd ich im Studium kein Mathe mehr haben. Da, wo es interessant wird, wenn man nicht mehr mit Zahlen rechnet! <3  =D   ='(

Nira ^.^

Edit @Sora:
Ich mag dein Ava auch nicht - es lässt dich dümmer dastehen als du bist =D


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Ich hab hier.. Menno!, das ist jetzt mal wichtig hier, ich brauch ein Avatar oder zwei... kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2009)

Ist der Ava eig. Aus Dem kleinen Mann?


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Nein, Stromberg.


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2009)

Der Typ ist aber der Protsgonist in "Der kleine Mann" (Bzw. der Schauspieler)


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Ja, die erste Staffel ist jetzt vorbei.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juni 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Das geht ganz einfach mit einem Gleichungssystem (;
> 
> Du könntest beide Gleichungen nach y auflösen und das Gleichsetzungsverfahren nutzen (;
> 
> ...



aaaahhh mein kopf.....schmerzen.....arghhh...soviel...mathe *sterb*
sry mußte sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (8. Juni 2009)

> sry mußte sein


Und warum?
Ich selber verspüre keinen Drang, unter Themen zu schreiben, dass ich zu blöd bin um an einer Diskussion darüber teilzunehmen... Aber jeder hat da wohl seine eigenen Zwänge und Ticks.


----------



## Elda (8. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Und warum?
> *Ich selber verspüre keinen Drang, unter Themen zu schreiben, dass ich zu blöd bin um an einer Diskussion darüber teilzunehmen*... Aber jeder hat da wohl seine eigenen Zwänge und Ticks.


Aber du Kommentierst jeden sinnlosen post (;


----------



## Night falls (8. Juni 2009)

> Aber du Kommentierst jeden sinnlosen post (;


Kann den Schwachsinn nicht so stehen lassen... Mein geheimes Laster. :/


----------



## Elda (8. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Kann den Schwachsinn nicht so stehen lassen... Mein geheimes Laster. :/


:'D


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

xD


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> :'D






Soramac schrieb:


> xD





Banload schrieb:


> J man muss nicht noch seinen Postcounter hochpushen durch Posts wie



Hört auf ihn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

;P


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Hi hab ein kleines Problem mit einer Textaufabe, wäre nett wenn mir wer schnell hilft mit dem Rechenweg
> 
> Für eine Theaterveranstaltung wurden Eintriskarten für Erwachsene zu 1,50 Euro und für Kinder zu 0,80 Euro verkauft.
> Insgesamt 238 Karten im Wert von 304,50 Euro. Wie viele Erwachsene bzw. Schüler besuchten die Veranstaltung?
> ...



Im buffed.de Forum nach Mathelösungen Fragen ... genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sollte öfter hier ins Allgemeine Gott und die Welt schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da lacht man ja mehr wie in den WoW Foren, über die kleinen dummen Kinder die sich Flame Accounts erstellen


----------



## Descartes (9. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen mein Avatar ;(



Sieht beim flüchtigen foren lesen im augenwinkel wie Merkel aus...


----------

